
AT&T Toys with iPads Instead of Cash Registers - digiwizard
http://www.macobserver.com/tmo/article/att_toys_with_ipads_instead_of_cash_registers/
======
samstave
Uhm.... My local coffee shop on 24th in Noe Valley already uses an iPad with
Square for theirs.

The other coffee shop near my old office in Dog Patch did the same...

AT&T doesn't need an article attempting to make them look hip, experimental or
innovative through the use of an iPad especially with respect to supposedly
providing a better customer experience.

If you want a better customer experience; fix your billing, lower your rates,
read the definition of 'unlimited' in the standard dictionary and stop just
generally being a greedy big company.

